# Cigar Rights of America and SCHIP



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

I spent a wonderful evening with some old, and some new friends. Friday night was the grand opening of Bethesda Tobacco in Maryland. We had a triple event. It was the official opening of Litto's Lounge. But it was also to celebrate Litto Gomez's birthday, and we talked about SCHIP and the Cigar Rights of America.

















Litto and Robert Levin, Pres of Holts, spoke about the SCHIP and legislature going on in the US pertaining to Cigar Smokers, and the inhalation of tobacco if they keep on this path. Maryland is trying to impose an additional 90% OTP tax (Other Tobacco Products) on cigars and pipe tobacco. In Virginia, there is a ban on smoking in public, including cigar shops, except in "Cigar Lounges". These things are happening all over the USA.

We as cigar smoker are loosing our rights. I urge all of our members to join the CRA Cigar Rights of America. There is a link below. Litto and Robert asked us to help and we are planning a CRA fund raiser later this year, around June, to help raise awareness and support of the CRA to protect our right to purchase and smoke cigars. The first event to be held in Washington DC. Guests to include Litto Gomez, Robert Levin, and others to be announced.

I will post Gauging Interest later as plans come together. Please check out the link below, and join. It is only $35 for membership. Some of us pay that for one cigar.

I don't mean to sound political, but I love cigars and my rights are being trampled as are yours.

For more information on what we can do, you can click on the CRA banner.


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

I absolutely agree with CRA's Mission statement!!:

"CRA is a consumer-based, non-profit public advocacy organization that works with local, state and federal governments to protect the freedoms of cigar enthusiasts."

Yet, not one consumer sits on their board of directors. Their board is *completely* comprised of Owners of major cigar manfacturers and B&Ms.

Just an interesting observation. I wonder where they are getting their consumer insight and direction on their agenda?

Like any non-profit group or political organization (PAC) that asks for my monetary support. I support it after I thoroughly understand their mission and see their plans and financial statements. For me at least, CRA needs to post more than marketing material. It appears the owners who have much more money than me are asking me to fund their yet to be determined lobbying efforts. Let me know the men who make the profits from our cigar habit are are paying proportionately the same amount they ask of us.

I have supported lobbyist (PACS) in the past, but only after I was clear on who controls the agenda.

Hey, free spech and democracy in action...

and I have the kevlar on now...


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

*Re: Cigar Rights of America and SCHIP Please Read*


----------



## docruger (Feb 12, 2009)

awww the N.R.A. of the cigar world


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Jonesee said:


> I absolutely agree with CRA's Mission statement!!:
> 
> "CRA is a consumer-based, non-profit public advocacy organization that works with local, state and federal governments to protect the freedoms of cigar enthusiasts."
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100% on this. But, I must say, I joined several months ago without any of this knowledge. At the time I felt $35 is a small amount to gamble with for the protection of our rights. If nothing comes of it, then I've lost $35, which is virtually nothing in the grand scheme, and I will withdraw my support. If something does come of it, then I'll have helped protect our rights as cigar smokers, and will continue to support them as long as I am able.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

d_day said:


> I agree with you 100% on this. But, I must say, I joined several months ago without any of this knowledge. At the time I felt $35 is a small amount to gamble with for the protection of our rights. If nothing comes of it, then I've lost $35, which is virtually nothing in the grand scheme, and I will withdraw my support. If something does come of it, then I'll have helped protect our rights as cigar smokers, and will continue to support them as long as I am able.


One thing that you can so is call or right you legislature or congressman. Tell them that you won't vote for them again if they continue to go after tobacco product. If all of us do that, and tell them how we feel, we may stand a chance.


----------



## Firerat (Mar 19, 2009)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> One thing that you can so is call or right you legislature or congressman. Tell them that you won't vote for them again if they continue to go after tobacco product. If all of us do that, and tell them how we feel, we may stand a chance.


This is an excelent idea.

I'm a strong 2nd amendment guy, so writing my congressman is quite a hobby of mine. :mrgreen:

You would be suprised by how much influence we could really have if we ban together.:grouphug:


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

The CRA is like the NRA for cigars...note the composition of the NRA board, too. 

I recall in CRA literature when they first formed they said they were basing their structure and strategy on the NRA...so there you go.


----------

